# Festplatte lose im Gehäuse betreiben?



## Kontinuum (16. November 2014)

Hey,

habe gerade eine sehr kleine Festplatte (aus einem alten Macbook) in meinen PC eingebaut, habe nur leider keine Aufhängung mit der es sich in die Schienen hängen lässt. Kann ich die Festplatte erstmal auf dem Gehäuseboden liegend betreiben bis ich eine solche Aufhängung (denke ihr wisst was ich meine) besorgt habe?

 

Davon abgesehen kann ich i-was improvisieren um die Festplatte stabiler und weniger empfindlich für Wärmeentwicklung und Vibration zu machen, z.B auf ein Stofftuch legen o.Ä (oder ist das sogar gefährlich wegen Wärme)?

 

Danke!


----------



## Wynn (16. November 2014)

stofftuch ganz blöde idee

 

kann sich statisch aufladen dann ist die hinüber 

 

wenn dann leg sie auf eine nicht leitende oberfläche  wie die hülle wo festplatten drinne sind oder diese kunstoft auf dem mainboards gelifert werden


----------



## spectrumizer (16. November 2014)

Klar kannst du die HD auf den Boden vom PC legen. Solltest den PC dann halt nur nicht so transportieren. 

 

Würde aber vlt auch irgendeine Konstruktion aus Pappe oder Plastik basteln, wo ich die HD dann halbwegs vernünftig drauf- oder "reinlegen" könnte.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. November 2014)

Etwas mit Gummibändern wäre dann wohl die beste Lösung. Etwa so wie hier:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## squats (17. November 2014)

viel Vibration sollte bei der 5400er Platte ja auch nich sein, ich hatte damals Dämmbox und die nochmal aufm Schwamm


----------

